# Using remote start



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Hey guys my 2016 2500 Chevy is equipped for the factory remote start system. When Iattach my boss super duty to the front and use the remote start the headlights on the plowframe come on. When I don't have the plow attached and I use remote start the truckheadlights do not come on, only the parking lights. My question is, is it normal operation forthe headlights on the plow frame to come on when using the factory remote start


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Dude, you already started a thread on this subject. Starting a second one isn't going to get you answers any sooner.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

I understand that, the more I thought about it, the more I figured it might be more Chevy specific rather than specific to a Boss plow. So I figured I'd put it in both sections.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Good point. You may want to ask the @Michael J. Donovan to delete your other thread, or direct it here.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

For what it’s worth, on my Fords, the headlights (plow or truck) do not come on with the remote start (unless I have the headlight switch set to auto). Only the parking lights come on. 

Have they always done this? If the plow was just installed by a dealer, have them check the wiring. 

Having the come on doesn’t really hurt anything; actually helps melt any snow off them.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Will it still do it if you over ride and have switch in parking not auto?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

does it matter as long as its warm when you get in and everything works?


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

leolkfrm said:


> does it matter as long as its warm when you get in and everything works?


I was thinking the same thing.

NYH1.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Apparently it's the daytime running lamps, they get the power to the plow lights from the trucks parking lights. So it makes sense now


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

16hdsport said:


> Apparently it's the daytime running lamps, they get the power to the plow lights from the trucks parking lights. So it makes sense now


Still doesn't sound correct. 
When remote started your parking lights on the plow and truck should be on. No headlights. 
DRL doesn't come on until you put the truck in gear. Then the headlights on the plow should come on if hooked up. The plow is supposed to match the truck for light wise. 
From what you're saying if you are in the truck and driving, and turn off the DRL lights and turn on the parking or marker lights, then the headlights will come on on the plow.... not correct.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

MXZ1983 said:


> Still doesn't sound correct.
> When remote started your parking lights on the plow and truck should be on. No headlights.
> DRL doesn't come on until you put the truck in gear. Then the headlights on the plow should come on if hooked up. The plow is supposed to match the truck for light wise.
> From what you're saying if you are in the truck and driving, and turn off the DRL lights and turn on the parking or marker lights, then the headlights will come on on the plow.... not correct.


I believe that what he is saying is:

When the upfitter installed his wiring, he hooked the DRL power up wire for the plow DRL lights to the parking light wiring on the truck side.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Philbilly2 said:


> I believe that what he is saying is:
> 
> When the upfitter installed his wiring, he hooked the DRL power up wire for the plow DRL lights to the parking light wiring on the truck side.


Thanks for simplifying that....a lot


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Should I have any concern or worry with it being wired that way


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

16hdsport said:


> Should I have any concern or worry with it being wired that way


No concern, only thing that would bother me is if you are ever somewhere and want to turn off the headlights on the plow and just have marker lights on truck and plow you can't. The plow headlights will still be on. Sometimes it's easier for me to plow with parking lights only in our private lots.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

I wonder if all the new 2500 Chevy's do this


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

1st world problems...


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

They definitely hooked the daytime running lamps into the parking lights. I just went out and hooked up. I was able to confirm whenever the parking lights come on the daytime running lights come on. When the parking lights go off the daytime running lamps go off. The whole thing makes sense now, as the parking lights come on with remote start. I just wonder if all 2500 Chevys with boss plows are wired this way


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I’d have them fix it to how it should and check everything else again, just because you don’t want other possible electrical issues popping up later that may exist because they wired other parts incorrectly too. Tell them you want another installer to check it all over. Probably no issues, but if it were me, I’d do it just for peace if mind


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

As I said in your other thread on this topic, I do not hook up DRL when I install a plow. I run my markers all the time and do not care for my DRLs to be on. I would unhook that as when I am plowing, I do not run headlights.

Now on to the task at hand. Mind you, I am not a boss guy, but I am a GM guy so if someone that has done a boss install can confirm, that would be great. Since 2015 body style change on western harness, there is no longer any splicing. All lighting is done via unhooking main headlight harness and plugging in the western harness in line. Anyone know if boss is that way now?

If it is... On a western fleet flex harness, there is a pink DRL two plug by the isolation module. This is for the DRL. If you flip the plug one way, your DRL works, flip the other way, the DRL do not work. If you have somthing like that, start there.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

16hdsport said:


> I wonder if all the new 2500 Chevy's do this


No they don't. I have 2 that the DRLs never come on.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Like Phil said. I never hook up drls as well just not necessary in my book.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

You guys are correct, I talk directly with boss today. They said the top led strip doubles as a daytime running lamp / marker light. Therefore it is on whenever the trucks parking lights are on. The only way to make it go away is to unplug it, like some of you guys who have chose not to connect it


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

GIDDYUP


----------

